# When is my goat going to kid?



## julierx1 (Nov 18, 2012)

I need some help! I have a pygmy doe that is pregnant. She has been bred 2 other times in the past so it is not her first preg.  She is absolutely huge, udders are quite larger ( larger than in the past w/ single births)  Im not sure when she was bred but by the looks of her I would think she  could go anytime. For the last week or so I have noticed that she has had a little discharge from her vulva. It looked like it had a little blood in it but not alot. Now this morning when I turned her out, I noticed that she had a glob of cream colored discharge. She is otherwise acting normal. She does lay down a bit more, breathes hard, I did see her paw the ground today once. I keep her in a kidding stall at night but I would like to know roughly when she will deliver so I can be there.  Her vulva is very swollen and also gaps open most of the time.  Can anyone help me out?


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 18, 2012)

Firstly...welcome to Backyard Herds!

Secondly...I have sheep...but from your post I'd say she is ready to kid at any time!!!!  Good luck and keep us posted!  I'd keep checking her often...but then I am a bit of a fuss budget at birthing time...well..anytime... 

Lots of goat people here and hope you get some expert advice soon!


----------



## julierx1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you so much


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 18, 2012)

Do you have a breeding date?  The discharge, the pawing, are signs but they don't give much a specific time frame for you.  I always write down the breeding date on a calendar and count forward 150 days.  Then I check her ligaments around that time---once they are GONE, like not even there at all, it is time to get ready because she is going to probably kid in the next 12 hours.  If you haven't ever checked for ligaments, they feel like two pencils under the skin near the tail head..note the marking on the picture for where to feel for them...


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 18, 2012)

sounds like she is in labor. do you see any pushing yet? Breathing hard, up and down.... your gonna be the proud "goat momma"


----------



## julierx1 (Nov 18, 2012)

No I don't have a breeding date. Up until a few months ago I only had 1 billy and I let him run w/ a couple of does. Now Im up to 9 does and 2 billies so Im trying to get them to drop at a certain time.  ( She had to be one of the other ones) As far as her ligs, I honestly did not feel  them this morning but tonight i believe I did.  Im not real good  with that!  She does breathe hard but that has been going on for about a week now but she doesnt act in pain or anything!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 18, 2012)

hmmm...well, as I mentioned before I am a sheep person with no goats...but...I had a ewe doing this for about 10 days and was pretty concerned if I should be doing something or what?????  A member on here said my ewe was probably "positioning" her lambs and to be prepared for more than a single...they act like they are in labour when they do that...and she was right...first set of twins for us!

Now...I do not have goats, so not sure it is the same...we were crazy worried for all that time and then she did have twins and the birth was totally normal.

I tell ya...these critters wil age you really quickly...LOLOL...hope all is fine with your goatie and that you soon have some beautiful kids!!!!!  Please keep us updated!!!!  If there is a problem, lots of goat people on here to help you 

Stay in touch on here!


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Nov 19, 2012)

From your description I would guess that she is pretty close, & the glob your talking about sounds like the mucus plug. The ligs are definitely the main thing to check (Also just see if she looks sunken in around the tail head). If she will let you I would check them multiple times a day so you get used to what is the norm for her. I currently have 2 does: a pygmy & a pygmy cross. My purebred's ligs are beyond easy to find while the cross I actually had to get used to because her ligs are so large I thought I was feeling part of her tail head or something else. What does your doe's bag look like? Is her tail head raised & her actual tail arched or straight erect at all? Is she acting any differently besides the panting & such? Is she more vocal than usual or anything? If you really want to you could buy a baby monitor & stick it where you keep her as a just in case. As a warning in case you didnt already know does tend to kid during the day pretty often. Not just at night.

Here is a link to a website that I always find helpful when it comes to goat breeding, birthing, & raising the kids big_smile: http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html#labor I hope it helps you as much as it has me! Keep us updated if you can!


----------



## julierx1 (Nov 19, 2012)

I want to thank everyone for their great advise. As far as vocal, she has always been a little mouthy so I wouldn't say she has gotten any worse. I do know that anytime I walk into the pasture w/ them she will wait by the door hoping that i will put her back in the kidding stall. She would spend all day in there if I would let her.  Her tail has dropped a little and she sticks it straight out alot.  But she does still curl it up a bit when she want to.  Her sides are sunken in a little at her tailhead but nothing like what I have seen other does do. She is built a little different than most of mine. She is very shorter legged and round.  I think she is to huge to sink in to much.  lol  Im sure when Im not around is when she will go for sure. I usually just pay close attention and things go great but Im overly concerned this time. Last season I lost a few due to the cold and I'm trying my best to prevent that this yr.   While I watch and wait  my hair is turning gray!!


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 19, 2012)

She is waiting until you are running around, pulling your hair out crazy.  When you get to that point she will be carefully listening to the weather reports for a snow storm, hurricane, severe thunderstorm- whatever is the biggest problem for your climate.   

In all seriousness- it is hard to predict.  She sounds like she is at the "could be days- could be minutes" phase.  Unless she seems to be activly pushing or in distress, don't worry too much.


----------



## julierx1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Just wanted to check in and let everyone know how things are going. I just made my evening rounds to the barn and she is cuddled up in her kidding stall relaxing. As of this morning she is acting norm. Still has some discharge, a little bloody looking and sticking to her butt. No signs of babies yet, but will keep you posted!  Thanks to everyone!


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 19, 2012)

I am a little concerned on the bloody discharge.  Do you happen to have any pics of it?  Is it amber colored or is it red?


----------



## julierx1 (Nov 20, 2012)

I would safely say it is amber colored not just red.  I just put her in her stall for the night and she seems to be acting fine and as of this morning the discharge has stopped.  I felt her ligs ( which Im no good at)  but Im telling you they are gone.  Along with another prego doe that I have separated just in case. Both of their ligs seem to have disappeared but who knows what the night will bring. If the discharge starts back I will def. get a pic


----------



## julierx1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Babies are here!!!! But not the one I have been watching closely and asking about , the other one( Lucy Bell)   So excited!!! I made my check about 15 after 7 this evening to hear the cries of little ones!!  Both billies and are doing fine!! Thank you Jesus!  Will post some pics asap!!  HOW DO I POST PICS?


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 20, 2012)

Congratulations!  If the other doe had amber goo and no ligs I wouldn't be surprised if she goes tonight or tomorrow as well.
Waiting on baby pics!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## julierx1 (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Tmaxson (Nov 20, 2012)

Congratulations.  Very cute boys.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 20, 2012)

julierx1 said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/7993_new_goats_001.jpg


Such handsome boys!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 20, 2012)

:bun


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 20, 2012)

Very cute!!  Congrats!!


----------



## julierx1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks to everyone!!  The momma and babies all seem to be doing great. I believe their names will be Zee ( black and white on) and Chester ( caramel colored)  Dont ask me why those names because they just popped into my head!  lol   I had to assist a bit to make sure everyone was eating before bedtime but other than that I could not ask for a more perfect birth!  Momma just caught me completely by surprise.  She was perfectly norm when I put her in this evening ( other than those ligs)  And when they say that you will know what they are talking about once  they are gone,  that is so true because she had no ligs!!
 I will keep u posted on the other doe ( Oreo)  and also try and post some better pics in the morning!! Just praying that the cold nights dont make for problems!!


----------



## julierx1 (Nov 20, 2012)

I do have one more question before I rest easy tonight!  The last one born Zee had a very long umbilical cord hanging from him when I found him.It was so huge and heavy that he couldnt get up. I tied dental floss around it about 2 inches from belly then cut it. Right away Zee got up and is fine. DId I do wrong??


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Nov 21, 2012)

I would have done the same...they are more likely to get stepped on and get dirty and infected if they are really long. I had one kid that had a longer cord and looking back I should have cut it. If you have iodine you can dip it too. 

Congrats on the babies! Too cute!


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Nov 21, 2012)

Congrats! :bun Cant wait to see what your other doe has. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## julierx1 (Nov 21, 2012)

Trying to decide what to do. I need to clean out the new babies temp. home so I was wondering if while Im doing that, should I let mom out w/ the herd for a bit or just leave her with them for a day or so before changing routines?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 21, 2012)

I would leave her for a few days. Just MO.


----------



## julierx1 (Nov 21, 2012)

One more question that hopefully someone can help me with.  How do I know if they are eating enough? They are jumping around playing and not bellowing, but I havent actually seen them nurse since last night right after birth.  They get close to latching on and mom moves away so they cant. Are there signs to look for? Should I bottle feed in between to make sure or just watch and see?

Sorry about all the questions but this particular goat hasnt been around me during her kiddings and I do not know how she does.  I do have milk replacer and I think she will let me milk her a little if need  be.  What do u all think?


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 21, 2012)

Active is good sign they are getting enough.  Not bellowing is another good sign they are getting ehough.  Hungry babies will SCREAM!   Pick them up and feel thier tummies.  They will feel sunken in if they are not eating well.  They should feel nice and round.  

I bet they are getting plenty if they are bouncing around and not screaming.  Baby goats take little snacks all day, it is easy to miss.


----------



## Tmaxson (Nov 21, 2012)

It does sound like they are getting enough, but if you can just sit and watch them for a while.  If you do see them latch on watch for their tails to wag and that means they are getting some.  If you see them trying to eat several times and mom won't let them she could be a little too full or her teats might be sore.  We had that issue with twins and so I milked the doe out a bit to relieve the pressure and put some bag balm on to relieve the soreness and she went right back to nursing them again with no issues.  This doe was also different from my first doe in that she would only let the twins "snack" and then walk away but they were fine.  My first doe would let her single doeling nurse until she was full, she hardly every stopped her from nursing.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Nov 21, 2012)

If you don't have a lot of time to watch and wait, you can always grab mom by the collar and hold her for a few minutes, just to be sure the babies have one or two good goes at it. I would definitely put a hand on moms udder every day just to check for overfullness and swelling or heat. I missed that in my doe last year and she didn't want the kids to nurse on that side.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 22, 2012)

Any word?


----------



## julierx1 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok guys here is an update. Both babies seem to be doing just fine along with mom. So glad!!  I do have a question though that maybe someone can help me with. When I was out to the barn a little while ago I noticed that the smallest of the 2 (Zee) was trying to get close to Mom and she would head butt him away pretty vigorously!! I mean he isnt yelling like starved but the other one does look very noticeably bigger. Should I attempt a bottle just to see if he will take it?  And if so what sort of milk?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Nov 23, 2012)

Now that would concern me.  I would make sure he is getting to nurse.  If you can, milk mom and put some in a bottle and feed it back to baby.

Or, you can put mom in a milk stand if you have it, or hold her and let him nurse.  

You may end up supplementing him with her milk until they get a little bigger. 

If she doesn't let him nurse at all, you can give him whole cows milk.  Try to get some of mom's milk and mix it together over a period of about 2-3 days until you are all all whole cows milk.

This can get expensive, unless you can milk mom and use her milk.

Just watch for a couple of days, she might have just done it the one time. 

Goodluck,

DonnaBelle


----------



## HappyKnook (Nov 23, 2012)

> She is waiting until you are running around, pulling your hair out crazy.  When you get to that point she will be carefully listening to the weather reports for a snow storm, hurricane, severe thunderstorm- whatever is the biggest problem for your climate.


 Too funny


----------



## julierx1 (Nov 23, 2012)

I did speak to a vet and did what they ask. Checked temps ( which were low on both babies) Then attempted bottle. The little one chugged it and the other didnt want it. As soon as he ate,  I turned around to find him nursing mom. I now suspect constipation and am in the process of seeing if the mineral oil I administered worked. Will wait and see what happens.


----------



## julierx1 (Nov 24, 2012)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the original doe that we spoke about kidded this morning. I was greeted as I went out to feed Zee at 8am.  Both seem to be doing ok as of now. A little concerned that they are not nursing but will keep praying.  Will keep u all posted and thank u!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 24, 2012)

In my experience if they take a bottle when they are more than 24 hours old, they arne't getting enough to eat.  May be that t hey are getting some from mom, but sometimes especially a new mom, will have some milk at first, but then run a little low for a day or two, while her system adjusts. Or maybe she isn't giving him enough time to nurse and is walking away from him too quickly.  Some does let a lot of milk down very easily, and others have small orifices or a teat that isn't quite right and the kid has to nurse a lot more. 

I have never had a satisfied kid willingly take a bottle after 24 hours old. In fact that is how I check to make sure they are getting enough. Sometimes I will supplement a couple smaller bottle a day to give mom a chance to catch up and to figure out what is going on.


----------



## julierx1 (Nov 24, 2012)

I agree about them accepting a bottle/ The babies that are 4 days old seem to be doing fine except that I feed 1 of them about every 6 - 8 hrs because I do not think he was getting enough. Now on the other hand I noticed orangish pudding like poop from him. Could it be from powder milk or what can I do?  He would eat plenty more but I try to just get him full and hope he still nurses mom in between.  not sure if he does or not because he is usually attacking me for the bottle.   Now the babies born this morning 1 female 1 male.  The female did take about 2 ounces about 3 hrs after birth. Male did not. Now they take none and I have seen them Nursing! ( Atleast going thru the motions) Their bellies fill tight so I assume they are getting some.  I did see the female trying to nurse and also yelling at the same time. Maybe not getting anything or something.  What to do?  It has been 1 thing after another today and I would love to take a nap but I will continue to pray because I do not want to loose any babies!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 24, 2012)

I've been where you are, trying to decide if they are starving, stuborn, getting enough to drink.  Drives you crazy.  As far as the one with the poop issue and on the formula.  Some formulasare more likely to cause issues with poop.  I like Does Match by Land O' Lakes.  But you could try switching to whole cows milk and see if that helps with the loose poop. I don't worry about it if it is just thick pudding like, but if it is watery that would greatly concern me.  
also could give him a squirt of spectam scour Halt for pigs, incase it is bacterial.  

Don't over heat the formula, too warm and that can cause bacterial scours, you want it right at body temp. for a kid that is nursing and taking a bottle.  I use a thermometer to make sure I don't have it above 103.  

You could put a 1/4 teaspoon of baking soda in a bottle a couple times and see if that helps at all.  Baking soda may make the milk taste too salty, so it depends on how hungry and pick he is. 

If he was here, I would give him some C&D antitoxin(Not the vaccine) as well.  He sounds like he is a good candidate for having issues.


----------



## julierx1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just wanted to give an update on all of the babies. I have been so swamped lately, it seems Im in the barn more than in the house. I hope to post some new pics of the older ones and pics of the newest also very soon.  Well all 4 are doing wonderful as we speak.  Chester and Zee ( first born)  are growing like weeds and starting to be mischeivious!!!  I do have to bottle feed Zee. It started out that he wasnt getting quite enough but now momma doesnt like to feed him at all so Im stepping in completely. He does still stay out with momma and brother though.  The second 2 born ( Gomer Pyle and no name)  are now 3 days old and are doing great also.


----------



## Harbisgirl (Nov 26, 2012)

julierx1 said:
			
		

> .. The second 2 born ( Gomer Pyle and no name)  are now 3 days old and are doing great also.


You should name the other one Goober. Gomer's cousin 

Now stop teasing us and go take some pics!


----------



## Missy (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes More Pictures!!


----------



## julierx1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is new obstacle Im facing. Zee and Chester are now 8 days old. Their pen is getting a little small for them as the babies grow. I turned them all out today with the rest of my goats and Chester absolutely loved it. He stuck w/ mom and teased the other does as much as possible.  Zee on the other hand (which Im bottle feeding) was absolutely lost. He would look around and yell until he could see me. His mom doesnt really care if he is w/ her or not as long as Chester is. I have never been faced w/ this problem before. For me usually I have to try and pull all babies thru or none. I dont want to separate Zee from the Chester and Mom completely but things would be so much simplier if I could leave them in the lot w/ others and just keep Zee in the pen. Maybe just let him out for a little while during the nights.  Or is Chester to young to keep in the pen w. Zee at night while mom stays out w/ others.  Which means Chester would go all night without nursing, but I would feed Zee thru the nights.  Please help me. What to do?  I really do not feel like Zee is big or strong enough to be w/ the rest of the goats because mom doesnt look about him.   I think me feeding him has made him to dependant on me but I had no other choice or I would have lost him.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 28, 2012)

With my babies I brought the moms & babies in for the night together for the first month or so and they all went out during the day with the other does, supervised at first, and after I was certain they weren't going to be too rough and/or babies were big enough to run away, I left them unsupervised out during the day.


----------



## julierx1 (Nov 30, 2012)

Here are updated pics of Zee and Chester!  Both born 11/20/12  ( Zee is the bottle baby and he is so much smaller than Chester)





This is Chester


----------



## julierx1 (Nov 30, 2012)

This is the best pic of Zee I could get because he is constantly chasing after me!!


----------



## julierx1 (Nov 30, 2012)

Babies born 11/24/12




Gomer Pyle


----------



## julierx1 (Nov 30, 2012)

And Gomer Pyle's sister Snickers








Sorry about individual pics! Im still learning this site


----------



## julierx1 (Nov 30, 2012)

And this precious little girl born yesterday evening to my doe Bella!





Cocoa ( 11/29/12 )


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Congrats on all the cute babies!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 30, 2012)

They are beautiful!!  Congrats!


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 30, 2012)

Where are you located? I'd gladly take both girls off your hands!  Zee is cute too though! Definitely like his colors. 

Seeing all these cute baby goat pictures is getting me more excited about my does kidding and I'm not expecting kids till April and that's if they settled on their first breeding.


----------



## julierx1 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank You very much!  I look forward to them kidding every year. All though it is nerve racking it is well worth it in the end.  Im in WV though and who knows, by the time they are ready to go I may change my mind!!! lol


----------



## julierx1 (Dec 14, 2012)

Updated pics of my babies




Baby Zee @ 3 weeks  ( my bottle baby)





Chester ( Zee's brother)





Gomer Pyle and his sister Snickers @ 2 1/2 weeks




Snickers

My youngest Cocoa @ 2 weeks


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 14, 2012)

Well, that's it for you girl.

You definately have a bad bad bad case of G.A.S.

Goat Addiction Syndrome.

Very contageous, especially if you are on this BYH website very often.

DonnaBelle

P.S. Beautiful bunch of goaties, watch out for the other seriously affected people on this website, they will try to get them away from you with any low down method they can.


----------



## Tmaxson (Dec 14, 2012)

How do you get anything done with all those little cuties running around?  I would just be playing with them 24/7.


----------



## julierx1 (Dec 14, 2012)

It is very hard to get anything done!! lol


----------



## 2goats8kids (Dec 15, 2012)

So, so cute!


----------

